# nVidia driver and FreebSD 8.0RC1



## SPlissken (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello all

So i did upgrade from 7.2-STABLE to 8.0-RC1 with buildworld and co
Then of course , nvidia proprietary driver was not working.
I did download latest nvidia driver 190.32 and try to make install but i have following message
nv-freebsd.h:25:2:error:#error This driver dos not support FreeBSD 8.x/-CURRENT

What should i do to install it , do i have to comment those lines
in nv-freebsd.h ? And is it enought ?

```
#if __FreeBSD_version >= 800000
#error This driver does not support FreeBSD 8.x/-CURRENT!
#endif
```
Thanks for any answer


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 6, 2009)

Well finally , i just have do use the freebsd way, that is in the how to in this forum here
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3038


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 11, 2009)

Well finally it's not solved

nVidia driver installed fine but when i launch nvidia-setting and i go in OpenGL/GLX Information i have
Fail to query the GLX server vendor

Below is the Xorg.0.log

Xorg.0.log

I saw in this log

```
Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
dlopen: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so: Undefined symbol "miZeroLineScreenIndex"
(EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
```


I saw in previous post from DutchDaemon that i have to reinstall Xorg 7.4.

Is it the real thing to do , or is it an issue with nvidia driver 185.18.36 on FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 ?

Below 

```
SPFreeBSD# ls -l /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules
total 2170
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  263684 Feb  6  2009 XXX-libnvidia-wfb.so.1.%%.orig-20090206
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  263684 Feb  6  2009 XXX-libnvidia-wfb.so.1.%%.orig-20090513
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    1024 Oct  6 22:22 drivers
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    1024 Oct  6 22:22 extensions
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 May 13 08:31 input
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     920 May 13 08:28 libexa.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   69665 May 13 08:28 libexa.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     914 May 13 08:28 libfb.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  133024 May 13 08:28 libfb.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     932 May 13 08:28 libint10.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  154036 May 13 08:28 libint10.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  263684 Oct  6 22:22 libnvidia-wfb.so.1
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     938 May 13 08:28 libshadow.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   23795 May 13 08:28 libshadow.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     950 May 13 08:28 libshadowfb.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   26270 May 13 08:28 libshadowfb.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     920 May 13 08:28 libvbe.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   23712 May 13 08:28 libvbe.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     932 May 13 08:28 libvgahw.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   28119 May 13 08:28 libvgahw.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     920 May 13 08:28 libwfb.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  201697 Oct 11 17:10 libwfb.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  201697 Oct 11 16:39 libwfb.so.bak
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     920 May 13 08:28 libxaa.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  356516 May 13 08:28 libxaa.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     956 May 13 08:28 libxf8_16bpp.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    5612 May 13 08:28 libxf8_16bpp.so
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 May 13 08:28 linux
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    1024 May 13 08:35 multimedia
SPFreeBSD#
```


```
SPFreeBSD# ls -l /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions
total 4770
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      822 Feb 13  2008 XXX-libGLcore.la.%%.orig-20091006
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  2420398 Feb 13  2008 XXX-libGLcore.so.%%.orig-20091006
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      931 May 13 08:28 XXX-libglx.la.%%.orig-20090513
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      804 Feb 13  2008 XXX-libglx.la.%%.xorg-server-1.6.1,1
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   429279 May 13 08:28 XXX-libglx.so.%%.orig-20090513
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   430926 Feb 13  2008 XXX-libglx.so.%%.xorg-server-1.6.1,1
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      931 May 13 08:28 libdbe.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    19337 May 13 08:28 libdbe.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      974 May 13 08:28 libdri.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    41395 May 13 08:28 libdri.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      980 May 13 08:28 libdri2.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    11506 May 13 08:28 libdri2.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      949 May 13 08:28 libextmod.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   106684 May 13 08:28 libextmod.so
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       11 Oct  6 22:22 libglx.so -> libglx.so.1
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  1267884 Oct  6 22:22 libglx.so.1
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      949 May 13 08:28 librecord.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    29877 May 13 08:28 librecord.so
SPFreeBSD#
```


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 11, 2009)

Well ,

i did portupgrade -R xorg

then

in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver , i did make deinstall and make reinstall

I still have the message lopen: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so: Undefined symbol "miZeroLineScreenIndex"   but in nvidia-setting on OpenGL/GLX i have Direct Rendering Yes

So i m happy now


----------



## adamk (Oct 11, 2009)

Direct rendering does not necessarily mean that the driver is setup properly.

Bring up a terminal and run 'glxinfo | grep -i render' and check the output of that to make sure that direct rendering is enabled but that you *aren't* using the software rasterizer.

Adam


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 11, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Direct rendering does not necessarily mean that the driver is setup properly.
> 
> Bring up a terminal and run 'glxinfo | grep -i render' and check the output of that to make sure that direct rendering is enabled but that you *aren't* using the software rasterizer.
> 
> Adam



Which package gives glxinfo ?


----------



## adamk (Oct 11, 2009)

graphics/mesa-demos

Adam


----------



## thuglife (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it's graphics/mesa-demos


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok , so i tried to install mesa-demos and i have this


```
...
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libm.so.3, needed by /usr/local/lib/libGL.so, may conflict with libm.so.5
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libc.so.5, needed by /usr/local/lib/libGLcore.so.1, may conflict with libc.so.7
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: WARNING!  setkey(3) not present in the system!
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: warning: this program uses gets(), which is unsafe.
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: warning: mktemp() possibly used unsafely; consider using mkstemp()
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: WARNING!  des_setkey(3) not present in the system!
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: WARNING!  encrypt(3) not present in the system!
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: warning: tmpnam() possibly used unsafely; consider using mkstemp()
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: warning: this program uses f_prealloc(), which is not recommended.
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: WARNING!  des_cipher(3) not present in the system!
/usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.5: warning: warning: tempnam() possibly used unsafely; consider using mkstemp()
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/Mesa-7.4.4/progs/xdemos'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/Mesa-7.4.4/progs'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall.7373.0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! graphics/mesa-demos	(linker error)
SPFreeBSD#
```


----------



## ale (Oct 12, 2009)

Try uninstalling nvidia-driver, and reinstall it after mesa-demos.


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is glxinfo


```
SPFreeBSD# glxinfo | grep -i render
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 7600/PCI/SSE2
    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 
SPFreeBSD#
```


----------



## adamk (Oct 12, 2009)

That's good.  It means that your 3D drivers are setup properly.

Adam


----------

